# cheap and light temporary shelter



## anynameyouwish (Feb 6, 2019)

https://thetinylife.com/tiny-cloroplast-house/
it's by a guy named "Paul Elkins"
he makes a lot of other stuff like that on his youtube channel - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVEvg5_CuH3v2Mhb8pQ1Xrg
instructions for his stuff on his website - https://www.elkinsdiy.com/


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Feb 6, 2019)

That's are pretty awesome. Prolly not great environmentally but pretty useful for quick easy sheter.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Feb 6, 2019)

they (I think) are recyclable, and if you go out right after an election and ask around, you might be able to get some sheets of chloroplast for free (they might be small though)


----------



## anynameyouwish (Feb 6, 2019)

to quote a random website i found on the internet: (https://www.coroplast.com/technicalinfo/faq.htm) "Yes, in most cases, standard *Coroplast* plastic sheets are 100% *recyclable*. We encourage the *recycling* of *Coroplast* plastic sheets. Due to the durability of*Coroplast* it can often be reused. If the product is no longer usable we recommend removing any non-polypropylene accessories if applicable and *recycling*."


----------



## anynameyouwish (Feb 6, 2019)

witch means that you could probably get some really low quality sheets from a recycling centre.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Feb 6, 2019)

and for pretty cheap too.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Feb 6, 2019)

and with the way most of the world is today, it might not even be low quality, just a bit dirty.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 7, 2019)

i think this guy made something similar for towing with a bicycle?


----------



## anynameyouwish (Feb 7, 2019)

yeah, i think he did...


----------



## anynameyouwish (Feb 7, 2019)

he actually made two.
 and

i (personally) like the first one better


----------



## anynameyouwish (Feb 7, 2019)

wait, never mind, actually three.

I still like the first one best


----------



## anynameyouwish (Feb 7, 2019)

you could probably get some campaign signs for free, an they're made of coraplast...


----------



## anynameyouwish (Feb 7, 2019)

looked up pricing for chloroplast. it costs $19.00 at the home depot for one sheet! ONE! go to a recycling centre. it should be cheaper to get a sheet there. or just go around stealing campaign signs.


----------



## The Toecutter (Oct 9, 2022)

I totally need to build one of these. I could fit a large LiFePO4 battery in the floor and cover the outside with solar panels. This could be a very livable off-grid shelter. I already have off-grid rapid car-like transportation, so this fits well with my overall preferences and ethos. A 1 kW solar array, 2 kW inverter, and 10 kWh battery would suit such a shelter very well. It would end up weighing around 350 lbs with such a large battery, but my trike has an electric motor to pull it up steep hills and I would need to make a tow mount for it. Shelter plus charging station all in one, and I could even run a welder or power tools off of the battery in the camper and recharge with solar panels.


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Oct 26, 2022)

A good canvas tarp and hammock can never go wrong along with a good mummy bag


----------



## Punksasha (Nov 9, 2022)

can you make one of these out of a bicycle trailer any ideas


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 9, 2022)

Punksasha said:


> can you make one of these out of a bicycle trailer any ideas



I imagine so. Honestly tho if you havr the skills and know how id make a trailer and add a canvas tarp around it like the old western days. Would make for a awesome shelter


----------



## The Toecutter (Dec 18, 2022)

Here's a link to a trailer that a customer who purchased Paul Elkins' plans built:

Sarah's homeless push cart project - Elkinsdiy - https://elkinsdiy.com/jsflsjf/

And another, towable by bicycle:

Tim's bicycle camper - Elkinsdiy - https://elkinsdiy.com/tims-bicycle-camper/

It should be possible to insulate it well enough that an electric blanket plus your body heat could keep you quite toasty during the winter, with minimal energy use. Plus you could carry a sleeping, cooking, and storage space with you on a bicycle. With solar panels and a battery pack, it becomes a mobile power station, which you could even charge from an electrical outlet if one is available.

The whole design is very thoughtful and offers lots of possibilities. $1,000 could get one a lot of comfort in that living space. Average people pay twice that for 1 month's rent on an apartment, plus utilities on top of that.


----------

